# DW 12 days of Christmas is coming very soon ...



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It's that time of the year again approaching very soon when you know who pops in









2012 has had one of the wettest summers on record ! But that didnt stop the Detailers and Detailingworld trying to enjoy new products through the Damp Summer - Sema has just passed and there looks to be some exciting new products coming... But onto the main DW event

THE 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS GIVEAWAY -

Our sponsors have not let us down again this year -

We have been preparing our now legendary '12 days of Xmas' giveway and we have been offered some really fantastic prizes from many of our sponsors - which include prizes that cannot be brought










We would like to take this opportuntity to thank all our Sponsors and traders for helping make this a success -










Autobrite
AutoGlym.
AutoFinesse
Led Lenser (led co)
Meguiars Uk
Furniture Clinic
Polished Bliss
********** Wax
G techniq
Fuchs Oil
DW & DW Store
Am Details
Zaino
Wax Attack
Dodo Juice
AutoGeek
Valet Pro
G3 Farecla
Elite Car Care
Ultimate Finish
Nanolex
Magoo Design
Car Air Freshener shop
Kleers 
Bullet Polish 
Achem
Bouncers Wax

And more Prizes could be added as well !!!!!!!! So here's looking forward to another great giveaway.

The Prize List looks absolutley Fabulous with Lots to be Won ---


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow 4 more prizes added today - including some Limited edition waxes ....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Led lenser hope its one of them great big fancy torches.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> Led lenser hope its one of them great big fancy torches.


Wait and see ..... There really are some very good prizes with a swing towards one type of product :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my first year of '12DOC' and really looking forward to this


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Is this one of these giveaways where you post an entry and get picked randomly according to your post number?

... I think that was the modus operandi last year. :thumb:

... I reckon the swing is back on them waxes & nano monkey sealants.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Been looking forward to this and just maybe if I am lucky I will have a little win. Big thanks to the Sponsers etc for making this end of year extravaganza for all us members, it would not happen without you :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

What do we need to do? Do we get offers or is it a competition?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Once the thread is up, you post in that thread and numbers are drawn, winners picked according to matching post number. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

You know it's getting closer to Xmas when Whizzer announces the 12 DAYS OF XMAS, looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking forward to my first 12DOC:newbie:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too 

I joined here during the xmas period , hadnt a clue what it was all about then :lol::lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bring it on !!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Really Looking forward to this ! Many thanks to all the sponsors and the organisers & Whizzer ! :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Oooooooooh getting excited about Christmas via DW


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Really getting into the Christmas mood now. Just seen this in the car park of my local tesco...








Cheers to all the sponsors!


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

My first year!! Very excited and happy to be a part this year!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant wait guys


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking forward to this, fantastic support yet again from traders.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonder if I can make it 2 wins in a row? Maybe not as last year was my first win since.......:tumbleweed:

Thanks to the sponsors for their generosity and DW for organising.:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Ahhhh yes, that familiar time of year......the great prizes.....the build up.......the excitement when it starts..............and then....... 


The disappointment when I win chuff all.......for the fourth year in a row :wall:


But a big thanks to all involved, very generous of you for another year :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this.....................


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Super..
Big thanks to sponsors and whizzer for arranging this.
Fingers crossed


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Have no idea what this is as im still a new member but hope i win something 

Thanks to the sponsors and whizzer for organising


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

LukeWS said:


> Have no idea what this is as im still a new member but hope i win something
> 
> Thanks to the sponsors and whizzer for organising


12 days for your chance to Win some superb prizes !


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> 12 days for your chance to Win some superb prizes !


Sounds good to me!  looking forward to it


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

As a new member I'm looking forward to this, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to this, missed it last year for various reason.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Never really paid attention to this, as sort of been on and off the last few years on here, but looking forward to it, it's the taking part that counts so should be enjoyable!

And good luck to everyone that enters! 

Big thanks to the sponsers and whizzer/DW for making it possible!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It'll be the first year I've not been involved in organising this, so I can now enter* :lol: WooHoo! :thumb:

(*I think? )


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

VIPER said:


> It'll be the first year I've not been involved in organising this, so I can now enter* :lol: WooHoo! :thumb:
> 
> (*I think? )


Yep Mark of course you can :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

And suddenly after reading this post im feeling the christmas spirit. The generosity of the traders on DW and the people behind organising this amazes me. Thanks guys, cant wait


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

whoooo looking forwred to this again this year:thumb:
fingers crossed i win something but even if i dont i enjoy the taking part:devil: and alll the build up bring it on and good luck to all that enter.
very big thank you to all the sponsers wo have given a little something we all apreciate it:thumb: and thank you to whizzer for organising it again:wave::thumb:
will be keeping a close eye as for when it gets under way cant wait:devil:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Example of some of the prizes 

1 x 1L Advanced neutral snow foam
1 x 250ml Classic Gloss Protection
1 x Black wax applicator
1 x thick Micro fibre cloths

High Definition Cleanser Kit, a Surface Detailing Clay Kit, Custom Wheel Cleaner Kit and an HD Wax Kit, 1L of Super Resin Polish, 1L of Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, a Winter Care Kit and a Hi Tech Microfibre Drying Towel


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

This is going to be fun. Its my first time as well as alot of other newbies.

But a Big thanks goes to all sponsors and organisers for their contributions.

Im getting excited as if ive just read its the 2nd waxstock lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Example of some of the prizes
> 
> 1 x 1L Advanced neutral snow foam
> 1 x 250ml Classic Gloss Protection
> ...


sounds like some great prizes up for grabs from the traders asusuall:thumb:


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

I missed this last year so I'm really excited - big thanks to the sponsors.

Can I hug somebody yet?:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

PrinceClaybar said:


> I missed this last year so I'm really excited - big thanks to the sponsors.
> 
> *Can I hug somebody yet*?:lol:


^ as most of us are Men, I think I can safely say....NO!   :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Oddly enough at work today I was wondering if DW were doing a 12DOC this year
Really hope I can win something this year too!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

VIPER said:


> It'll be the first year I've not been involved in organising this, so I can now enter* :lol: WooHoo! :thumb:
> 
> (*I think? )


Aw Mate !!! - That would be so so cool if you won something   

Cant wait, will be great fun.

Thanks to all of DW and the sponsors for putting this on for us all again this year


----------



## mike_olney (Nov 8, 2012)

oh goody free stuff


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ as most of us are Men, I think I can safely say....NO!   :thumb:


Ha! you're weakening... the last two smilies are a wink and thumbs up (your unconscious mind again!):lol:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

sounds great ! looking forward for this


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Example of some of the prizes
> 
> 1 x 1L Advanced neutral snow foam
> 1 x 250ml Classic Gloss Protection
> ...


More excellent prizes via DW and it's sponsors, considering the likes of AF give prizes away each week just shows how generous they are.

:buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

8 days to go .... so many prizes !!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds excellent! What a top forum! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Exciting times! 

12DOC, all the different product awards, ordering that special something for yourself for Christmas off one of the traders, wishing the missus liked detailing as much as you did so buying presents would be soooo easy, it's never ending!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Example of some of the prizes
> 
> 1 x 1L Advanced neutral snow foam
> 1 x 250ml Classic Gloss Protection
> ...


What great prizes, really generous offer from the traders which i am sure all will appreciate.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Canny wait


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Fair play to the sponsers!


----------



## mikeygtir (Oct 17, 2012)

this should be awesome!! 

sods law.. bet i end up offshore and cant get online to enter.. lol


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Twitching with anticipation :0)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another prize added this morning !!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho Confirmed 24 extra prizes :doublesho


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, that's impressive. Any company or trader that does this for the community especially in these tough times is very kind indeed


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looking forward to this. Thanks to all who have contributed prizes


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow this sounds great, very generous of the sponsers


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds fab, love christmas i do :thumb:


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh Oh Pick Me! Pick Me!!! :thumb:


Reminds me of my sons Shrek DVD.... Wow that's annoying :wall:

Good Luck everybody!

Makes me sound like I know how it works....I don't


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> 12 days for your chance to Win some superb prizes !


Sounds great! :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Woo Berries! :argie:

Another thank you to the generous sponsors :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So the first day would be 12.12?


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Not sure what I have to do but im looking forward to this. I am new here and have already purchased a new product that I had no idea about a couple of months ago!

I am and have always been a AG (I am even learning all the abbreviations) fan and look forward to learning about new products and applying products more effectively.

Have a good day all!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Now thats pure fun!!
Really looking foward to this!!
Thanks to DW and ALL the sponsers :thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

explorer said:


> Not sure what I have to do but im looking forward to this. I am new here and have already purchased a new product that I had no idea about a couple of months ago!
> 
> I am and have always been a AG (I am even learning all the abbreviations) fan and look forward to learning about new products and applying products more effectively.
> 
> Have a good day all!


Make sure you have 50 posts to be able to enter


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't wait for this !! First year on site and hope it to be many more !! Thanks DW !!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! I am a little too excited about this! :doublesho

Good luck everyone and a massive thanks to the forum sponsors! :thumb:


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Make sure you have 50 posts to be able to enter


best i start asking some more questions then :newbie:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

nicsastar said:


> best i start asking some more questions then :newbie:


Well your still ahead of me!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

should be good!
some very generous people out there!


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds great


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Always look forward to this as it adds to the festive spirit as we head towards Christmas. The generosity of the sponsors is amazing and I too would like to add my thanks for their support of this annual event. Now...lets hope one of those prizes heads my way this year lol

Andy


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've never seen prizes as generous as those on this site on any other forums... This year I've decided to try and join in.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Great club and generous sponsors, thanks to both

Some great prizes :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Will the 12 days be running here or a separate thread? Just so i know what/when to look out for this  

Luke


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

woah this place just gets better... what a great & very kind idea! :thumb:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Where do you enter


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome forum with very generous sponsors. Well done DW.

Jim


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

LukeWS said:


> Will the 12 days be running here or a separate thread? Just so i know what/when to look out for this
> 
> Luke


It will run on a New Thread - We told our facebookers what one of the prizes was this week so will post that here

It's a Spirit Wax Kit supplied by Autofinesse :thumb:

We have some really cracking prizes and might let you know what another is very soon ...... can i get some more looks in here lets see :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Wooo hooo cant wait for this.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Christmas is always a massive let down after this competition!:devil:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another prize in the list is a LED lenser torch supplied by LED co


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome prizes involved here... hats off to everyone :thumb:


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

my first 12DOC despite lurking on here for a few years =) Thanks to all supporters and members inc mods!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Flip this fourm just gets better, group hug to all involved in making this possible. Great gesture guys:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great forum! Thanks DW for all your hard work in making this the best forum ever! Can't wait for 12 days of Christmas.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Another prize in the list is a LED lenser torch supplied by LED co


So ChrisC asks for lenser and one gents donated.....HHHHMMMMM

Lets not go over the top with requesting a new car to detail...

So Ill settle for a Kranzle.....:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic, and many thanks to all the generous Sponsors!

Bring it on :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds epic, can't wait for this


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

looking forward to this


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm an other 12DOC newbie, it seems like a very popular thing not only on here but I'm also looking forward to apples 12 day give away for apps, games etc.,...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you get me a new missus.
Mine is getting a bit old and past her best now
If someone fancys donating a nice new sporty model


Worked for chrisc
LOL
Looking forward to this never win nuffin me


----------



## ryang (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats alot of sponsors, good luck everyone


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow ... Christmas on DW is getting better and better !


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

The generosity of the sponsors is truly awesome given the current economic climate!!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

First year for me sounds great! 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize list will go up later today !!!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A special one off - One of One DW / ********** Wax










Cant Wait to get the review from the Winner !!!!!!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Cant this be a month of xmas so many good prizes


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooooooo :doublesho

Giz a Gooo with summut, never win nuffin me


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

LukeWS said:


> Cant this be a month of xmas so many good prizes


there are a lot more than 12 prizes 

Lets say there are at least !!! 2 prizes per day :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

you just have to love december & DW community!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thank you DW and generous sponsors! :thumb:

Seasons greetings to you all! 

Alan W


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Well a big thanks to all the sponsors for their genorosity. I somehow managet to either miss last years or entered and forgot all about it. Old age gets you all in the finish. LOL


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Just seen a ********** wax price on fb, oof niiiiice


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Can we get going Mr Whizzer, please please can we, can we........

Are we there yet Dad?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

What do you have to post in their when its open?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

LukeWS said:


> What do you have to post in their when its open?


Nothing too specific usually, just post to join in


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So should I Post the prize list up ????


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> So should I Post the prize list up ????


Ermmmm..... YES  :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha yess!!! Please


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Patiently waiting :wall:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

The constant tingling has begun. It like christmas everyday.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes mr whizzer !!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes Yes YES!!!:doublesho


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You are a tease Mr. W! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

How exciting


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

This sounds exciting, can't wait for the Christmas prizes 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize list now Live _ GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## Mat1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great stuff can't wait:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Are winners picked everyday or?


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Are winners picked everyday or?


I was wondering this too not having been around before.

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep should be picked daily


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Yep should be picked daily


Daily starting from when?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December. 
12 days of Xmas - So will start on the 12th


----------

